# anyone have some huron river steelhead pics.



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

can anyone post some pictures to keep my and many others hopes alive for this season.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

very nice fish


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Look at my profile pic. I caught more, but no pics.


----------



## marcodeniro (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

real nice fish was that recent


----------



## marcodeniro (Nov 5, 2012)

salmonsteel97 said:


> real nice fish was that recent[/QUOTE
> about three weeks ago. Nice 10 minute fight.


----------



## marcodeniro (Nov 5, 2012)

i


----------



## marcodeniro (Nov 5, 2012)

marcodeniro said:


>


oops wrong pic.. todays catch


----------



## marcodeniro (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanksgiving Day


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Real nice fish, Marco!


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

been years since i fished huron at the park..man i need to get back down that way..


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

marcodeniro said:


> Thanksgiving Day


 butiful fish not trying to take your spot but what area was that caught in.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I would'nt tell :evilsmile


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

marcodeniro said:


>


 Golf Course...Fact


----------



## marcodeniro (Nov 5, 2012)

along the Huron River


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

marcodeniro said:


> along the Huron River


 lol im not saying what hole but did you catch it closer to rockwood or flatrock?


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Salmonsteel97 there is fishable water for Steelhead from the mouth of Lake Erie all the way up to Belleville Dam. Thats many, many miles of water you can explore to find some chrome.

Good Luck.


----------



## hotdawg96 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice pics Marco I think I've seen them before! I'm ready to get back out soon, river had a spike of flow almost 500 cfs today for about an hour might bring a few more in. You can probably guess who this is, ttyl.


----------



## Fishonator (Nov 5, 2012)

Heres a few nice huron steel pics. And a nice chinooky I caught. Had to show this salmon pic. 








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------

